# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) حلول حل مشكلة الاهتزاز فقط c5-00

## aned7899

C5-00 هزاز فقط

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي  
تابع.........*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزيت خيرا اخي

----------


## osama88

جزيت خيرا اخي

----------


## أحمد كامل الزع

جااري التجربة

----------


## mohamdwazy

شكرا لك على كل مجهود وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Fgh66

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## redareda

شكراااااااااا

----------


## ابو براء

مشكووووور

----------

